# Conflict regarding correct ID of limnophila aromatica



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

According to Oriental Aquarium, the plant pictured here in the plant finder (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=98&category=genus&spec=Limnophila) and on Tropica (http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=047B) is _*limnophila hippuroides*_. The plant Oriental Aquarium sells as _limnophila aromatica_ has only two opposing leaves per whorl (both submersed and emmersed).

What do you think, is Oriental Aquarium wrong or right? :nerd:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

As far as I can tell, they are wrong. _L. hippuroides_ was described in 1970 by Philcox based on a whorled plant. There really isn't any information on it other than mention on message boards. If it weren't a synonym, I think there would be more about it out there somewhere. Claus Christensen from Tropica told me that _L. aromatica_ is simply a very variable plant and the whorled and opposite leaved plants fall under it. If that's the case, then _aromatica_ is the valid name because it was described in 1917.

I obtained some of the supposed _L. hippuroides _and it was exactly the same as what we know as aromatica.

Also see here (near the bottom):
http://www.lucidcentral.org/keys/appw/html/limnophila.html


----------

